# Advice



## Wright (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that I can make pens I would like to show some off! Problem is I don't have a clue how to make a good pen photo. I did make my 1st photo upload in another topic "Show off your pens". I had some lighting, grey construction paper for background. I have a digital Casio Exilim camera with some manual adjustments but no aperture (f stop). By seeing other posts on this topic, I know I need to build me a photo tent and good lighting and I guess the light needs to be filtered? Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 26, 2012)

Start here: http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/pen_photography.pdf


----------



## Wright (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Matt, that is what I was looking for, something to get me started in the right direction.


----------

